# [Solved] IPTV multicast

## trumee

Hello,

I have an iptv device sending to multicast address udp://239.255.42.42:5004. This is connected to my enp4s0f0 network interface. I can see the IPTV packets if i use tcpdump on the enp4s0f0 stream.

```

$ tcpdump -i enp4s0f0 ip multicast

dropped privs to tcpdump

tcpdump: verbose output suppressed, use -v or -vv for full protocol decode

listening on enp4s0f0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 262144 bytes

09:15:57.146887 IP 192.168.11.3.5004 > 239.255.42.42.5004: UDP, length 1316

09:15:57.147134 IP 192.168.11.3.5004 > 239.255.42.42.5004: UDP, length 1316

09:15:57.147632 IP 192.168.11.3.5004 > 239.255.42.42.5004: UDP, length 1316

09:15:57.147880 IP 192.168.11.3.5004 > 239.255.42.42.5004: UDP, length 1316

09:15:57.148131 IP 192.168.11.3.5004 > 239.255.42.42.5004: UDP, length 1316

09:15:57.148381 IP 192.168.11.3.5004 > 239.255.42.42.5004: UDP, length 1316

09:15:57.148890 IP 192.168.11.3.5004 > 239.255.42.42.5004: UDP, length 1316

```

However, if i try to view the stream using vlc udp://@239.255.42.42:5004, there is no video. 

I have defined the interfaces as follows:

```

$cat /etc/conf.d/net

#Primary interface 

config_eno1="dhcp"

#Static interface for iptv

config_enp4s0f0="192.168.11.1 netmask 255.255.255.0"

```

The routing table is as follows:

```

$ route -n

Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

0.0.0.0         172.16.1.1      0.0.0.0         UG    2      0        0 eno1

172.16.1.0      0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     2      0        0 eno1

192.168.11.0    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 enp4s0f0

```

How can i view the multicast stream coming in on enp4s0f0 interface?Last edited by trumee on Mon Dec 11, 2017 1:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## joanandk

Please try this route:

```
route add -net 224.0.0.0/4 dev enp4s0f0
```

if this works, you can make it permanent with

```
routes_enp4s0f0="224.0.0.0/4"
```

in your /etc/conf.d/net

BR

----------

## Ant P.

You're not the first one to have this exact problem, see here.

(tl;dr: rtp://@239.255.42.42:5004﻿, not udp://)

----------

## trumee

 *joanandk wrote:*   

> Please try this route:
> 
> if this works, you can make it permanent with
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks, the following worked.

```

routes_enp4s0f0="239.255.42.42/32"

```

----------

## trumee

Also, had to include kernel options as listed in this bug report, https://bugs.gentoo.org/601860

----------

